# The Pudden thwarts an alien invasion



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

*They had come millions of miles to dominate and enslave the earth. But as soon as they entered the atmosphere, it was all over faster than you can say "Take me to your leader".*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Whew! That was a close call. Nice work Pudden! Extra reindeer meat for you tonight for sure. Thank you for saving the world.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Pudden, you have saved the earth.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, the adventures of Pudden!! Thanks for saving us--make sure mom rewards you appropriately!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

The world is at peace tonight thanks to Pudden!

That should make up for the underwear thing right?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

ET (Pudden) phone home, we are worried about you!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

And all is right with the world, thanks to Pudden!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW....snow. Lots of snow....already. I know you're WAY up there but still....seems early for that kind of trekking....
E


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Pudden....I will sleep better tonight knowing the world is a bit safer.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

job well done Pudden.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good job Pudden! The world is once again safe!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice work, Pudden!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

No alien landings on Pudden watch!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

How very witty! Good thing we have Pudden protecting the earth!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think Pudden belongs in the white house....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hahahaha too cute


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

very creative. Love it!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Pudden saved us!!! Pudden could star in a sequel to 'Independence Day'.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Good job, Pudden! We can all sleep better tonight.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Pudden! You Saved the World!! WooHoo...I agree with Oakly's Dad...extra reindeer meat for you tonight!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Too funny! Good job Pudden!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool photo's!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Be careful out there Pudden


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you for saving our planet, Pudden


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Pudden, we can not thank you enough for saving the earth and our lives!

Thanks!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL! That's great!  Way to go Pudden!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Live long and prosper, Pudden 
The Enterprise could have used your help with the Tribbles!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pudden, how'd those aliens taste? If you had to pick your dinner entree, would it be reindeer, caribou, or creatures from outer space? Just wondering. Nice work as guardian of the earth


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

*buh bye, Santa*



Finn's Fan said:


> Pudden, how'd those aliens taste? If you had to pick your dinner entree, would it be reindeer, caribou, or creatures from outer space? Just wondering. Nice work as guardian of the earth


well about the aliens, Pudden sez that once you cracked through the hard shell, there were some juicy bits inside.

But given a choice, she'd rather have reindeer. And oh, that fat lil' Santa would make a nice chunk of protein, too.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

T&T said:


> Be careful out there Pudden


T&T - where do you find all these cool thingies?


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh! That's just the cutest! Thank goodness this world has Pudden. LOVE LOVE LOVE the story!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no Pudden, Santa is your friend. Don't mess with the big guy! Remember, aliens bad, Santa good.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Too funny!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

This is so funny I have to look at it at least once a week. You'd think after news of this got out all the motels in Alaska would be vying for the honor of having Puddin in residence!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

This is my favorite post. I thought I would bump it up for those who are new to GRF.


----------

